# Chihuahuan Desert Bike Fest (tandem friendly)



## Rorschach1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Chihuahuan Desert Bike Fest | Desert Sports
There were 3 Ventana tandems last year, us included, and there just should be more tandems next year. A desert DORTA or something? The hardest thing is just getting there, but once there the open quiet is overwhelming. So many trails that are tandem friendly. The old mining roads are perfect. There is a Saturday 54 mile or so epic in the state park that is supported.


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

I just had Trey send me a pm about this ride and just looked at the pics from last year. I read there were 3 tandems but only saw a green ventanna in the pics. Was that y'all?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Driving is a no way for us at close to 30 hours each way. What is the nearest large airport, San Antonio? Even that appears to be some 500 miles away.

Those that know the area, can you offer some ideas on how to get their by air.

PK


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

PMK said:


> Driving is a no way for us at close to 30 hours each way. What is the nearest large airport, San Antonio? Even that appears to be some 500 miles away.
> 
> Those that know the area, can you offer some ideas on how to get their by air.
> 
> PK


 Paul,our drive there would be almost the same as our drive to Orlando! You think it takes long to get out of Florida? 900 miles across Texas!:yikes:


----------

